# 2012 VW Beetle (5C) 2.5L Engine - Randomly shuts off while driving



## audivwjunkie (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello all,

As the title suggest, my 2012 Beetle has been randomly shutting off while in drive. This occurs both while in motion (no foot on gas), or while idling at a stop light. When it shuts off, no light other than the battery light comes on. Check engine light comes on after a few days of this happening with the following codes:

001169 Secondary Air Injection System: Bank 1
P0491 - 000 - Insufficient Flow - Mill On

000262 - Manifold/Barometric Pressure Sensor (G71)/(F96)
P0106 - 000 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

Here's what I've replaced so far on this car to try and fix the problem:

Barometric Pressure Sensor - (although replaced, error code still eventually appears)

Crankshaft Position Sensor

Camshaft Position Sensor

O2 Sensor

None of these have fixed the issue. So, before I spend money to try out another part... I'd like to see if anyone else has any suggestions.

Here's some notes:

- shuts off abruptly, with no visible sign of powering down or losing power
- only shuts off when warm, tends to jolt when driving with foot on gas, as if engine is trying to shut down but turns back on
- shuts down when cruising under 40mph or so, with no foot on gas
- a remedy I've used to lessen the chance of it shutting down at a stop light, is putting it in park and giving it some gas... staying above 2,000rpm
- able to kick into Neutral to turn back on

Here is a video of it shutting down, in case any of you can pick up on anything sonically:

https://youtu.be/YJTUpO01r_8?t=20s

By the way, this is a project car/rebuild so, dealer is kind of out of the question.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe the PCV diaphragm is bad? Common issue with the 2.5L engines; causes, all kinds of drivability issues, including dying. Dorman repair kit is cheap; worth a try and wouldn't cost much.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4876767-2006-2-5L-Idle-Problems-P2279-and-P0507

917-064
PCV Diaphragm Repair Kit
Application Summary: Audi 2013-09, Volkswagen 2015-05

Application Notes:
L4 121 2.0L (1984cc); Engine Desg. CBFA
L4 121 2.0L (1984cc); Engine Desg. CCTA
L5 151 2.5L (2480cc); Engine Desg. CBTA
L5 151 2.5L (2480cc); Engine Desg. CBUA

http://www.dormanproducts.com/gsear...eetle&parttype=PCV Valve Diaphragm&origin=YMM

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/P0491

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16490/P0106/000262

It would be interesting; to take a look at the freeze frame data, when the codes are thrown.

Interesting example of the sai issue: hoses being a issue: 

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31179


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

My wife's 2010 Golf 2.5 did this to her twice over two days last year.

Took it in to the dealer and they couldn't figure out the issue or replicate.

They ended up flashing new fueling software on the car and no issues since.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

If the above $20 fix doesn't fix the problem, try your MAP sensor.


----------



## scarabY2k (Feb 27, 2007)

I too am having issues with my 2013 2.5l beetle. Her issues are:
- @ idle, radio shuts off, and the dash lights up (anti-skid, CEL & another that escapes me right now)
- A/C powers down, if on.

If I Rev her engine, the lights go out and everything powers back to full.

On one occasion, I turned her off and she wouldn't start. I was able to Jumpstart her, and she ran fine.

Taking her to the shop this evening. Hoping to get matters resolved. Will keep you posted.

If you all have any resolves or fixes, lemme know.

Thanks.


----------

